# Galvanized trailers



## whistler (Aug 21, 2011)

I planned to paint my trailer using Rustoleum primer and paint. My trailer had been painted before and was looking a little worn so a repaint was in order. The rustoleum primer instructions said not to us on galvanized metals? Why is this?


----------



## whistler (Aug 22, 2011)

Nobody got any info on this. Would like to get going on this project! I guess I can call the paint mfg and see what they give as their reason.


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 22, 2011)

whistler said:


> Nobody got any info on this. Would like to get going on this project! I guess I can call the paint mfg and see what they give as their reason.




Has to do with the adhesion process of the chemicals involved. Did a little google search and found this site. Should contain an explanation and solution.

https://diynovice.wordpress.com/2009/09/16/spray-painting-galvanized-metal/


----------



## Derek (Aug 22, 2011)

The galvanizing starts to corrode as soon as the process is complete. This corrosion is the reason paint does not stick well to galvy metal. If you want a "painted" galvanized trailer you could get a process called Colorgalv done


----------



## whistler (Aug 23, 2011)

Derek said:


> The galvanizing starts to corrode as soon as the process is complete. This corrosion is the reason paint does not stick well to galvy metal. If you want a "painted" galvanized trailer you will need to get a process called Colorgalv down




Thanks for the response Derek. Now I guess I need to do some research.


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just noticed on their site that they tell you use Aluminum primer on galvanized steel. Here is info from their site:

Q. Can aerosol paints be applied to galvanized metal?
A. Yes, if Aluminum Primer is used as a base coat and allowed to dry for 24 hours before applying aerosols. Most all of our spray paints are oil-based enamels. If applied directly to galvanized metal without the primer, the oil in the paint will react.


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 19, 2011)

KRS62 said:


> I just noticed on their site that they tell you use Aluminum primer on galvanized steel. Here is info from their site:
> 
> Q. Can aerosol paints be applied to galvanized metal?
> A. Yes, if Aluminum Primer is used as a base coat and allowed to dry for 24 hours before applying aerosols. Most all of our spray paints are oil-based enamels. If applied directly to galvanized metal without the primer, the oil in the paint will react.


 
I just noticed on the specs for the aluminum primer that the say not to use on galvanized. Confusing!

KRS


----------



## muskiemike12 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is what I found. I'd say go for it.

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS: 
Q: Can aerosol paints be applied to galvanized metal?

A: Yes, if Aluminum Primer is used as a base coat and allowed to dry for 5-7 days before applying aerosols. Most all of our spray paints are oil-based enamels. If applied directly to galvanized metal without the primer, the oil in the paint will react.


----------



## sr71 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just painted my galvanized trailer with "Rustoleum gray latex primer 212731 for aluminum or galvanized metal" (1 qt. can). Now will finish off with "Rustoleum V7515 aluminum color oil base enamel" (1 qt. can). I let the primer dry for at least 24 hours as per instructions on the can.
I am new to this forum and boating also. I am rebuilding a 1975 trailer and a 1965 14' starcraft open boat. I have learnned alot from this forum, and I thought I would give my 2cents as I am working on the trailer first.


----------



## whistler (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided to call the Rustoleum consumer line. They said to use a water based primer over galvanized metal. I also found out the primer I was told to use by the store was the wrong primer. I told the store employee what I was doing and he said use the primer for rusty metal. He even went to the shelf and pick it out and handed it to me. I questioned him however he reassured me that was the product I wanted. The Rustoleum consumer line said that I should not have used that product but the regular primer. The rusty metal primer is for just that putting over rusty metal. Sound like my work will be short lived!


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 20, 2011)

whistler said:


> I decided to call the Rustoleum consumer line. They said to use a water based primer over galvanized metal. I also found out the primer I was told to use by the store was the wrong primer. I told the store employee what I was doing and he said use the primer for rusty metal. He even went to the shelf and pick it out and handed it to me. I questioned him however he reassured me that was the product I wanted. The Rustoleum consumer line said that I should not have used that product but the regular primer. The rusty metal primer is for just that putting over rusty metal. Sound like my work will be short lived!



What did they say to use? Did they say which primers are water based?

KRS


----------



## sr71 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Rustoleum gray latex primer 212731 for aluminum or galvanized metal" is the water based primer to use on galvanized. I was given the wrong info from a Lowes associate also, like your Home Depot associate. He told me to use the oil based primer for heavy rust, which was wrong. I talked with the Restoleum rep. also. As a side note- Rustoleum does NOT make a bottom paint for aluminum boats.


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just for kicks, I called Rustoleum today as well. I told the guy what I was working on and without hesitation, he told me to use "Bulls Eye 1-2-3" It is their product under a different name.

https://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=219

It sounds like "water based" is the key here and that oil based is a no-no.

KRS


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 20, 2011)

PS - Home Depot had a rustoleum galvanize repair spray, but if you wanted to paint over it, you had to use latex based paints.


----------



## Mojo^ (Sep 24, 2011)

KRS62 said:


> I just noticed on their site that they tell you use Aluminum primer on galvanized steel. Here is info from their site:
> 
> Q. Can aerosol paints be applied to galvanized metal?
> A. Yes, if Aluminum Primer is used as a base coat and allowed to dry for 24 hours before applying aerosols. Most all of our spray paints are oil-based enamels. If applied directly to galvanized metal without the primer, the oil in the paint will react.



The key word in this is Q&A is *AEROSOL*. The Aluminum Primer they are referring to is NOT the spray can type but the latex stuff in the quart cans. If you want to paint galvanized metal you must use a latex (water based) primer first or the primer will react with the tin coating on the base metal causing the oil in the primer/paint to separate and slowly work it's way to the surface. The Rustoleum Cold Galvanized spray works great and does not require any primer. Just remove as much rust as possible first. I used Jasco Prep and Paint followed by MetalPrep 24 hours later before painting. It worked great but I was only doing a few parts (winch stand and roller support) that I cannibalized off another trailer.


----------

